# new shoot with my girlfriend. C&C welcome.



## foned (Apr 12, 2009)

these aren't suppose to be portraits necessarily, just fun really.. 


I usually only put four, today im putting five.. 







IMG_3211 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!





IMG_3234 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!





IMG_3329 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!





IMG_3263 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!





IMG_3165 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Anything is welcome really..


----------



## dimples (Apr 12, 2009)

I am no one to be giving advice, but I have to say I think the composition of the first 4 are fabulous!


----------



## foned (Apr 12, 2009)

thanks! ;]


----------



## tirediron (Apr 12, 2009)

Nice composition and lighting, although the chain-link background in #5 isn't the most appealing.  Some however seem to have either a blue (#3) or green-yellow (#4, 5) cast.


----------



## Idaho21 (Apr 12, 2009)

#2 is my favorite of the bunch. I really like the composition of that pic. Nice work.


----------



## foned (Apr 12, 2009)

much appreciated, i'll try and tweak the colors a bit. I really like the chain link background lol. it reminds me of the fun i had as a kid.


----------



## schumionbike (Apr 12, 2009)

1 and 4 are great!!! Wonderful lighting.  Maybe 2 would have been better if you stood a little farther away?  Something about the distortion of her feet in that picture just get to me.  She modelled well too !!!


----------



## foned (Apr 12, 2009)

schumionbike said:


> 1 and 4 are great!!! Wonderful lighting.  Maybe 2 would have been better if you stood a little farther away?  Something about the distortion of her feet in that picture just get to me.  She modelled well too !!!




thanks! she is definitely getting comfortable being in front of the camera ;]


----------



## K8-90 (Apr 12, 2009)

Very nice!

As mentioned, nice composition & model. But her face looks green to me! My monitor is uncalibrated, but I'd take a look at that.


----------



## foned (Apr 12, 2009)

K8-90 said:


> Very nice!
> 
> As mentioned, nice composition & model. But her face looks green to me! My monitor is uncalibrated, but I'd take a look at that.



is it in all the photos or specific ones?


----------



## c0ps (Apr 12, 2009)

K8-90 said:


> Very nice!
> 
> As mentioned, nice composition & model. But her face looks green to me! My monitor is uncalibrated, but I'd take a look at that.



Yea I see that in the last two photos as well.


----------



## foned (Apr 12, 2009)

i see it mostly in the fifth, i don't see it in the others..


----------



## linpelk (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm no pro, but I'm always aware of chopped off fingers/feet.  Numbers 3 and 4 would have been nice to have either cropped tighter or included the whole hand (3) or foot (4) Nice pictures though. Your girlfriend looks really comfortable in front of that camera!


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Apr 13, 2009)

I like them all very cute girl


----------



## bdavis (Apr 13, 2009)

First of all, I'll say that 2 is my favorite. I really like the lighting and location.

#1 - The background is a bit busy for my taste and I dont like all the miscellaneous shadows at her feet, it's a little distracting. I would've used a smaller aperture and moved her over to camera left a bit.

#3 - The exposure is fine, but I guess it's a little boring to me. I also dont like the crop. I would've pushed in close on her head or did a head and shoulders shot. 

#4 - Again, I dont like the crop, I wouldnt crop off anyone at the ankles, it just looks strange. I would've included all of her in the shot. Also the background is busy, smaller aperture would fix this. I also would like to see more light on her right side. A small reflector would help.

#5 - I cant say anything too bad about this shot, but I guess I'm not a huge fan of the shadows from that chain link. I probably would've moved more around to the front of her like maybe a 3/4 head shot. Also I think the composition could use a little work, putting the subject off center adds interest. I also think her face is underexposed by maybe 2/3 to a full stop.


----------



## foned (Apr 13, 2009)

I think i like this chainlink one better. that was the one i meant to post originally anyway. 


thanks you all for your input! ;]


----------

